# Best Hair Dye



## malteze_bubbleg (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my hair is brown but i would like to dye my own hair in black or dark brown..what dye do you think i should by? [ I dye my hair once and it didnt turn out too good..i didnt know which brand or anything to buy so im asking ya'll for any suggestions!!!] thankyouuuuuu


----------



## Shavwi (Feb 20, 2008)

I have brown hair and dye it black using Garnie Nutrisse in Black Licorice - it lasts forever and doesn't damage my hair - I love it, plus the stuff they give you to mix in with the dye makes it smell really good!


----------



## amoona (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok don't dye your hair black dye it dark brown. Black is very hard to get out and I've been dyeing it black since high school and now I can't change it! I have to grow it out haha. Don't dye it unless you're willing to deal with it.


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

You can get rid of black dye by getting the color lifted at a salon, I used to have black hair but yeah, it is slightly damaging to the hair to remove the color.


----------



## amoona (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea my hairstylist told me not to lift it because it would damage my hair. Just make sure you're gonna be dedicated to the black, wait for it to grow out, or be willing to damage ur hair by lifting it.


----------



## Melly44 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah trust me black can be a mess! i had mine black.. and i just got blonde highlights all over.. and u can tell it damaged my hair abit, now im useing K PAC reconstructer to reconstruct some of the damage in my hair! .. i regret ever doing so.. i would go dark dark brown !


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 20, 2008)

I also agree on the not going black thing. It is a complete mother to get out.

L'oreal Ferier  and Superdrug's own brand of permanent dye were my favorites before I went to unnatural colours.


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

I dunno, I let mine wash out as much as possible, then I got foils of highlights and did it gradually. I was at the salon for seriously like 5 hours, lol. My hair felt really soft after! Didn't damage it very much I don't think.

But anyway, back to hair dye...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

I would reccomend using Clairol natural instincts in shade 28- nutmeg.
This shade is very dark brown and was black for a few weeks, then it faded to dark brown. 
Using semi permanant will make it easier to get rid of the color if you ever want to change it.
Please dont use permanant black dye(esp. if you do it yourself!), it is nearly impossible to get out!


----------



## jennyjen (Feb 20, 2008)

you get get rid of any hair dye using a color corrector (not a color remover) at your salon at any time.Ive used it on black hair and it works fine,plus it's not damaging at all because it doesnt contain harsh chemicals ,there's a brand called Pravana that has a good color corrector.hope this helps someone


----------



## brebab (Feb 23, 2008)

If you want to go darker, go to a salon and get a demi permanent hair color that  will gradually fade and you wont have such a harsh line of demarkation. the demi permanent hair color is also conditioning to the hair vs. a permanent hair color.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 25, 2008)

if your gonna go black use semi-perm itll wash out but not quickly since your hair is already a warm shade. it didnt fade for me for a while n i wash my hair every other day


----------



## amorrroholic (Mar 15, 2008)

Garnier 100 Color - Soft Black
i LOVE this stuff. naturally, i have dark brown hair but i've really liked this stuff because it stays dark, doesn't damage my hair, and it's not as hard to get out as a true black because it fades nicely..


----------



## ipukeglitter19 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been dying my hair black for about 3 years now. I started out using Revlon Color Silk. Its a good one in my opinion [smells nice too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. Now I use Redken. They have conditioners in their product which will prevent damage to your hair.


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tomodachi_usagi* 

 
_if your gonna go black use semi-perm itll wash out but not quickly since your hair is already a warm shade. it didnt fade for me for a while n i wash my hair every other day_

 
I used semi-perm colour from L'Oreal Casting when I went black, and it doesn't totally fade out. The only dye that truly fades out are those mousse kind, that doesn't contain a developer in the colour, but they only last a couple of washes and don't show up very vibrantly. Any colour with a developer will stay in your hair. The semi-perm ones just fade out more than the permanent ones so it's easier to re-dye, but you will still get some roots showing when they regrow, just not as visibily.


----------

